# check out my new sig



## buddha-kun (Apr 23, 2008)

i made it to support the upcoming RPG game from SNK, Samurai Spirits - Haohmaru Jigokuen. sort of a promotion.









Spoiler


----------



## Ice Cold (May 18, 2008)

To be honest, that's a nice promotion sig.  I like it.


----------



## Narin (May 18, 2008)

Thats a bit big for my tastes but its a really nice signature, I like it.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2008)

Its pretty big and has a lot going on but I like it!


----------



## Salamantis (May 18, 2008)

Here, it was way too big (dimentions and filesize), but I've optimized it so that it fits the rules a little better:





(Made it a bit smaller and dropped filesize from 100kb to 48kb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 18, 2008)

Again, big. Make it more banner like, I suppose. But I'd be a liar if I said it wasn't nice. Its certainly got me interested in the game--which I knew nothing of until now--so, it serves its purpose.


Oh, and it would be great if I could read the words.


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2008)

good length but make the height shorter...


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 19, 2008)

It's perfectly sexy looking.


----------



## Salamantis (May 20, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Again, big. Make it more banner like, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't look that big.


----------

